
The Huawei Watch almost made me a believer in smartwatches - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/huawei-watch-believer-smartwatches-review
======
Etheryte
Having dealt with some software bundled with Huawei hardware before, I doubt
I'd want something that I need 24/7 made by them. Every single software
solution by them I've come across has been a disaster. Not to give the
hardware bad rep, but I'd be wary.

